# حساب الفواقد فى خط مياه



## sinbad1985 (14 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو توضيح كيفية حساب الفواقد فى خطوط المياه


----------



## aliali9 (19 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكوررررررر جدا لهذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## aliali9 (19 ديسمبر 2015)

فعلا كيف نحسبها


----------



## yousefegyp (3 فبراير 2016)

أرجو البحث فى قسم ميكانيكا عن حسابات الفواقد ورفع الطلمبات وهى كثيرة جدا


----------

